# Riley's park/pipe gopro edit



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Riley, 10, did this edit all by himself.

its quick, check it out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfnOBgYsXA8&feature=g-all-u


----------



## vuvuDave (Jun 15, 2012)

Would love to see this but it's set to private!


----------



## tew (Oct 20, 2004)

Dave what is the point of posting a video and then keeping it private. I wanta see Riley showing you how it is done.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Maybe it was public 6 months ago?


----------

